# Betta's Frogs and Other Fish



## RBudden (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm getting my first betta in a couple of days :-?(also my first fish, although my sister had fish before so i am fairly familiar with it)but i was thinking if it goes well with him/her i would look into getting a larger tank and some more fish. would the betta be okay with say a bottom fish (the ones that suck on the rocks/side of aquarium) frogs and glass fish? and how big of a tank would i be needing for that?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I would say anything like a 10+ gallon tank


----------



## RBudden (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks!! I might be able to score a 25-30 gallon tank also... would that be too much space for them? is it even possible to have 2 much space?


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

It isn't too big. The bigger the better when trying to put a betta, especially a male, in a community tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas do well with cories and otos.


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Bettas do well with cories and otos.



Do they do well with snails? Like algae eaters? I know that must seem pretty elementary but I just don't know.

Also, I have a betta in a 10 gallon tank but he looks kind of lonely. So I was thinking of getting a guppy as a friend for him. I know bettas get along with guppies, but to what degree? As in, will they sometimes act friendly but mostly neutral, or will they immediatley become best friends?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

The snails are great!!! I love them!! :]
And i havent had much luck with guppies (7 killed by bettas)
I would try Neon Tetras!! They are wonderful with Bettas!! 
1. They are fast, and will out-swim a betta if chased!
2. They arent aggressive towards Bettas, as a guppy can be!
3. They are hilarious!! haha


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> The snails are great!!! I love them!! :]
> And i havent had much luck with guppies (7 killed by bettas)
> I would try Neon Tetras!! They are wonderful with Bettas!!
> 1. They are fast, and will out-swim a betta if chased!
> ...



Oh, okay. Just asking because the pet store manager said guppies get along fine with bettas. Apparently not XD.
So Neon Tetras you say? I will go look for those. Thanks, you just saved me a funeral :O


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well...Not to be mean to the petstore helpers!! But they have no clue what they are talking about!! haha!! 
And really it depends on yoour Betta! You can always try both! :]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

From what I've heard from our snail expert, snails need high levels of calcium, ph and kh, which make bettas prone to finrot and bacterial infections.


----------



## RBudden (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay so some changes of plans for me.... I'm thinking of getting 2 african dwarfs frogs.... possibly keeping them in a 2 gallon with my betta? and would it work best to put the frogs in the 2 gallon first... so when i put the betta in he wont be terratorial (sp?) and more likely to be aggresive towards them? (im thinking if i put the betta in first... he will think of it as his territory and not like the new intruding frogs... but if the frogs are there first it might be less of a problem?) i would like some input asap as my betta is in a horribly small pet shop sized "tank" right now, when i bought it, and the fish, i was unaware of the cruelty of this. also now that my betta has settled he seems very active and is constantly swimming little circles and i really wish he had more space to explore


----------

